

Windows Metro UI in Google Chrome - nativeblogger
http://nativeblogger.com/2011/11/windows-metro-ui-in-google-chrome/

======
pedalpete
I think what is missing here (or what I can't seem to find) is my most
frequently used webpages. I can add them manually, but I'm hoping this will
create and update them dynamically, just like chrome does now.

